# Early Happy 2013: Thank you, AustraliaForum & members



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I realize some of you will just scroll past this topic (or read it and be like... wtf is this chick on about  ) but since it's the end of the year and we are preparing to apply for the partner visa in a few weeks, I just wanted to end my year by saying:

Thank you all so much.

My partner is not a paperwork man at all (he just wants to be told what to do and he'll do it, that type ), and though I myself have trouble with it too, we are struggling our way through this application and I wouldn't have been able to even get this far without having read along with and listened to all of you for the past year and a half.

Thank heavens for this forum and all of you!  Have a beautiful 2013 and may all our hopes and dreams come true.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy New Year 
i couldnt agree more, this forum is so wonderful full of individuals who help each other both mentally and supportidly. I have learnt so much from some wondeful people on this forum, more than i have through an agency. Thank you all guys your all fantastic and i cannot thank you all enough. ((((((((((((((THANK YOU GUYS))))))))))))))))


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Yet another year past. This forum gave me lots of valuable info which i will also contribute my experience and solution for them too. Even i have yet to get reply yet but God would definitely guide me on this.
Thank you all, you just make my life more excited!


----------

